# "3" wireless broadband contract: didnt perform but vdifficult to cancel within 14days



## landmarkjohn (12 Feb 2011)

Today at 13:39 I purchased a broadband modem and signed an 18 month contract with 3 with the understanding that if I find the service speed inadequate that I had 14 days to cancel... and to cancel via the 1913 helpdesk. Speeds advertised at up to 7.2 Mb/s.

I brought it home, installed it and tried in every corner of the house but I could only get speeds barely above 1 Mb/s. Inadequate.

At 16:18 I rang the 1913 helpdesk to cancel and spent 47 minutes on the call, first to the rep, then manager, then manager's manager. I could not get them to cancel the contract on the grounds that the speed was above .5 Mb/s.


----------



## landmarkjohn (8 Mar 2011)

UPDATE:
The helpdesk initially said speeds above .5 are within contract. A week later they said above .4 was within contract, so the goalposts were moving.

I had to go into the shop and rant and rave for about an hour advising other customers not to sign contracts with 3 and eventually they decided to cancel my contract. The point is I was within 14 days but it was incredibly difficult to get them to cancel, I was lucky that I had the time and the temperament to make it happen. Horrible company to deal with.


----------



## feltox (8 Mar 2011)

Dont know about 3 position 

but from my experience with phone companys the best way is to keep calling to shop and make a fuss- pointless phone calls, never return calls. If they see you a couple of times a week, they know you wont be fobbed off


----------



## Sandals (8 Mar 2011)

i purchased three about two/three years back and turns out my computer at home too old to run the thing, took mine back three days later and then at weekend let me sign up again after purchased new computer, still with returns if not sufficient. Had no problems at all and still with them.

I too find to call to a shop better than ringing them but as far as I remember they have a free number dont they.


----------

